# Vortex/ak47-c99/bb jam/blue Apollo By Loolagigi



## loolagigi (Mar 3, 2010)

just picked up my beans with a buddy from another shipment address. 
the beans i baught are....tga-vortex....joey weeds, blue apollo, and ak47-c99, and dr atomic blueberry jam!  as you can see the blueberry jam, and the two joey weed packs have nice fat seeds.  i wanted the vortex more than the others, but the tga vortex seeds are really small. i will take 2 seeds from each strain and germ them tommorow. so in the end we shall see who has the most viable seeds. i hope the tga vortex shows promise....they are very tiny seeds.  hang around friends, this will be a intresting science project!  Loola


----------



## growman05 (Mar 3, 2010)

Can't wait to see what the vortex does.

Gonna :watchplant: this one 

Green mojo for you


----------



## matt612346 (Mar 3, 2010)

nice stuff... ak47 a nice choice  one of my favs


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 4, 2010)

maybe subcool can justify why the vortex from hd are much smaller than "regular" seeds size.  i cant talk much, due to the fact i have not germed any of the strains posted, but in due time we shall know the truth! the only reason i am being so paronoyed about small seed size is.....i have been "convinced by advertising" that tga would be the "breeder" i was in seek of.  tga...i have spoken well of you, please back me up .............................Loola


----------



## kaotik (Mar 4, 2010)

haven't you ever heard size doesn't mean anything?    

seriously though, don't worry man. i've had incredably tiny seeds before that were completely fine.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 4, 2010)

kaotik said:
			
		

> haven't you ever heard size doesn't mean anything?
> 
> seriously though, don't worry man. i've had incredably tiny seeds before that were completely fine.


let me tell you...at 5'5" i have heard "size does not matter", but in commom sence, i know that thats just a "being easy on you phrase". i hope you are right.......i am looking for that "magic" strain as "they" say!

sub...either way i have much love for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trafic (Mar 4, 2010)

Damn nice seed selection you've got there.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 4, 2010)

Trafic said:
			
		

> Damn nice seed selection you've got there.


i am no dumby..i have done my research.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey man...it looks like we have some things in common other than addiction...lol...nice strains man!  Your gonna love the C99 AK47.  I got a flower room full of clones!

Look closer I bet your C99 AK seeds are little tiny things...if they aren't then they are not the same seeds I had...mine were tiny.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 4, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Hey man...it looks like we have some things in common other than addiction...lol...nice strains man! Your gonna love the C99 AK47. I got a flower room full of clones!
> 
> Look closer I bet your C99 AK seeds are little tiny things...if they aren't then they are not the same seeds I had...mine were tiny.


lf, to be honest, the joey weed seeds i got are "regular" sized seeds. my tga seeds are the "beans" i am concered with when size of seeds matters. i hope size prooves me wrong!


----------



## 4EVR420 (Mar 4, 2010)

Loola, to start with i just subscribed to your thread! awsome selection you got there, im getting some jack the ripper this weekend! i cant wait! i just wanted to let you know that my last seed order had a bunch of small beans in it, i decided to grow all the small ones first and had absolutely no problems with them at all...hope yours do the same. good luck and lots of mojo for your girls!!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 4, 2010)

my ssh were very tiny and they all popped! good luck nice choices.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 4, 2010)

well i started the madness.....i took 4 seeds from each strain and have them in 4 seperate zip lock bags with the paper towel method. always seemed to have good results this way. i figure with 16 beans germing i can get some good females to start as moms. ill be asking for advice here and there so stay tuned...should have some seedlings in a week or so. once the seeds crack i will put them in rockool cubes.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 6, 2010)

size of beans don't mean anything.  Loola I was just saying in that other post that my joey weed seeds were tiny.  I got 10 out of 10 germinated, and 6  fems.  

seed size doesn't mean aything.  My seeds from TGA are not big seeds either IMO...I've had some like 3/16th beans...lol


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 6, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> size of beans don't mean anything. Loola I was just saying in that other post that my joey weed seeds were tiny. I got 10 out of 10 germinated, and 6 fems.
> 
> seed size doesn't mean aything. My seeds from TGA are not big seeds either IMO...I've had some like 3/16th beans...lol


you are all right. first to crack...4/4 vortex.  houston, we have lift off.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 6, 2010)

Gd luck with the grow mate. will be watching. 

Make sure you post loads of pics. hehe.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 6, 2010)

as you wish...here is the intro of the 5 in 1 bucket. some random pics of whats happening now.  still waiting on some bb jams to finish cracking....and joey weeds seeds to bust.  the small rockwool cubes you see are cracked vortex.
sorry about the burnt leaves on the 5 in 1 bucket...had a water problem...its fixed now.


----------



## subcool (Mar 6, 2010)

Size of seeds is determined genetically,
while the JC hybrids have coconut sized seeds the Space Dude children come from very small grey seeds when I originally got my Space Queen seeds from Vic I thought they were all duds but they all opened very fast.

Sub


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 6, 2010)

ok, the vortex was first. second to crack was bbjam, few hours later ak47xc99 are starting to crack....last and hopefully not least is blue apollo. man, joey weeds seeds are coconuts. maybe that why they are taking a little more time. ill wait till the am to place them in phed cubes.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 6, 2010)

nice line up you got there loolagigi hope you dont mind if i pull up a chair


----------



## ta2dguy (Mar 7, 2010)

im gonna grab a piece of floor and :watchplant:  if its ok with you loola. interested in how it all turns out. got to say that i have had some of the biggest craziest looking plants come from some seeds that were so small they didnt hardly resemble a mj seed at all.... what a nice surprise . good luck loola and happy growing.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 7, 2010)

akxc99, and blue apollo came through. man hd has some fresh seeds.......


----------



## J-NUEZES (Mar 7, 2010)

seems like your going to have your hands full with so many sprouts. I'm really inerested in the vortex, but I wish u luck with all of them.


----------



## Tact (Mar 7, 2010)

I have had my eye on Subcool's Vortex for a while now, grow big, grow strong, grow female!


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 7, 2010)

yeah i am more intrested in the vortex...they are just starting to pop out of the rockwool cubes.....:banana: trust me i am also intrested about the others, but subcool is on fire.:chuck:


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 8, 2010)

vortex still in the lead....


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 9, 2010)

sounds like you are haveing a bean fest over there loola!  

Man one of these days we are going to have to sit down and do some bong hits together...it seems we have ery similar tastes in weed.  My BBjams are on their 5th node, I just had 3 of 6 querkles poke out of the soil, and my flower room is full of Joey weeds c99 x AK47 clones from my last cycle (your going to love that smoke!, and the hash is outa this world!)  I got Vortex waiting in the tin...I will probably wait until after summer heat to pop those beans...these are the ones I've been wanting for awhile...a long while!  I want to make sure I can veg them for a good couple months and give them all that I can offer...so the vortex will be my picks for germin in aug...with a good 2-3 month veg...and really give them all the opportunity that I can.

I'm watching your grow with anticipation brother...even though I have grown 2 out of the 4...I'll be happy to hear you saying how happy you are with the results!

PM me anytime you need to bro!


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 9, 2010)

LF, your right, we do have similarities when it comes to strains. although you were one of the people who helped pick out my strains. lets see those querkles.....i got 4 vortex so far...and a almost 4 bbj. the others are taking their time.  i grow dwc, but i think im going to use solo cups and dirt on all my seedlings.  then transplant into larger containers when needed.  once they show sex ill clone each female and then flower the potted plants. the clones will go into the bubbler to root. then i will figure out what imma do from there.  as this is a test run to find good phenos, i am working with more plants than i can handle.  its ganna be work....but thats why we do this right? all for the love of mj. Loola


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 9, 2010)

well i decided to put my future moms in soil. i just dont have the sites for dwc. too many vegging plants. ill only have to do this once, as i will be chucking the males, and cloning the females to place in dwc buckets. i been busy today trying to keep the stretch down to a minimum. i added more light..potted, and watered. still waiting on a few more seedlings to finish sprouting. i hope you guys dont get sick of the pictures. i like to take them.


----------



## ickysticky (Mar 10, 2010)

OH,OH. I wanna watch. I gots front seats on this one


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 10, 2010)

Lookin' to be a great show!! Thanks.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 10, 2010)

spent some time trying to finish my flower room. i still have to make another cooltube to add the other 400 to the mix.....temps are at 84 but i have no fan in the room yet....hopefully it will go down a few degrees...once the weather warms up i will have the central a/c pumping cool air in. ill probably run the light during the day so i can utilize the a/c when it runs more during the day....still got some work to do....thank god i only have week old seedlings, hehe


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 10, 2010)

LOOK at em GO~!  Congrats on yer :baby:babies:baby: loola...  You're providing good inspiration for that pack of Vortex I have sitting over in my cedar box...  I look forward to seeing you run that TGA gear in your DWC...  Rock ON!:hubba:

Peace!


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 10, 2010)

Dirty, if it was not for people like you and forums like this i think i would have givin up on all this "grow your own" hype. thanks for being here man, you have been a great friend! Loola


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 11, 2010)

Lookin good bud...and I've never seen anyone here ever complain about pics!

I'm going to be getting with you here soon on helping me learn these puter skills...I know you offered before, so if you don't mind I'll be PM'ing you about helping me post pics and what not soon.  (If your still up for it)  I'm a computer moron!  All 6 querkles popped so I think I need to start a dirt journal for my Cindy hybrids, BBjams, and Querkles.

My GF bought a nice Nikon a month or so ago, but my comp is too old to be compatible, but I found one that I think will work that the dude is willing to do some tradeing for...so if I get it will you give me a hand teaching me this high tech stuff...lol...I remember a long time ago you told me you would, if your too busy thats cool to.  I just have had my 16 yo help me in the past posting picks, and then Hick has had to edit, cause she has posted to outside sites and whatnot...anyway...lol...I'm jackin your GJ...sorry!  I'll get with you when I get that puter.

Nice job bud!


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 11, 2010)

anytime LF...anytime


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 11, 2010)

looking good loolagigi keep the pic comeing


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey loo  

I just pulled up a seat. Cant wait to see how these subcools go. I read most of this grow  journal the other day and DAMN. I think am going to give some Subcool beans for my outdoor grow this summer. His stuff look so amazing   Going to keep my eyes pealed


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 12, 2010)

just burried them deeper.....seems most of the stretch from sprouting has slowed. lools like i might just have 1-2 ak-c99, 2/4 were duds.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 12, 2010)

cmon plants grow faster,,hehe


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 14, 2010)

wow...thats a suprise to me that you had duds from the c99xak47...I had 10 out of 10 with mine...I hope you have better luck with the rest.

I tell you since I stopped using the paper towels I have had 100% germ rates.  I just soak them overnight (12-18 hrs) in distilled water with a cap full of hydrogen peroxide, and put them directly into a Fox Farm Light Warrior/ coco coir mix...and like I said I've been batting 100% since doing it this way... and we're talking like 4 or 5 grows since I started using this method.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 14, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> wow...thats a suprise to me that you had duds from the c99xak47...I had 10 out of 10 with mine...I hope you have better luck with the rest.
> 
> I tell you since I stopped using the paper towels I have had 100% germ rates. I just soak them overnight (12-18 hrs) in distilled water with a cap full of hydrogen peroxide, and put them directly into a Fox Farm Light Warrior/ coco coir mix...and like I said I've been batting 100% since doing it this way... and we're talking like 4 or 5 grows since I started using this method.


LF, i might just have to try that man.....every other seed sprouted....i forgot to water one of my blue apollo seedlings that was in a rockwool cube....ooops!  anyway, i have 14/16 going strong. i finally got my rooms ventilation done today. i installed a passive intake with a floor fan helping pull air in a bit. i also had my roomate help me hang 2 fart fans from the cieling and ran a 3" duct about 2' long through the cieling into the attic.  its nice in there now. i could live in there.:yay: 

i have one female still vegging that is just a bagseed. ganna let her veg a few more weeks. i still need to install my new lumatek ballast and run my exzaust through both cooltubes. i hope 800 watts really is worth the pain in the *** compared to my previouse grows with just a 400. :confused2: 

but anyways, my "good" seedlings are taking there sweet ol time. ill post pics when they get a lil bigger. that reminds me, they need a drink tomm in the am when i wake up.  till next time.:aok:


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 14, 2010)

watering


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 16, 2010)

Looking A OK


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 19, 2010)

its a beautiful day in the neighborhood....for ghost ants. 
man this state has ants. in my last house i had "sugar"/ghost ants in bathroom/kitchen.....now i have them in my veg cab. i can say i am glad its just ghost ants. they are easy and cheap to control. so, as soon as i suck down my 6 am coffee its off to wally world for some terro ant bait gel. 
ghost ants are super fast, and then when you try to stop one with your finger its so mangled a picture wouldnt do justice...so once they start forming around the bait ill post pics and show how good this stuff works. like i said...im glad its just ghost ants. lil buggers.

"who you ganna call? GREEN BASTARD"


----------

